# Frontier and emerging markets



## MARKETWINNER (23 May 2013)

I saw following links on frontier markets today. Some of the frontier markets in Asia and North African region are having uptrend just like other markets now. 

http://www.investopedia.com/terms/f/frontier-market.asp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontier_markets


----------



## MARKETWINNER (25 May 2013)

I_ saw following link about three African frontier markets. Kenya is one of the main tea producing and exporting countries in the world along with India, China and Sri-Lanka. Kenya is the largest tea producing country in Africa although they affect from climate change time to time. There are listed multi national companies as well in frontier markers such as Nestle, Unilever Tea Kenya.

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013...ets-see-big-gains-ghana-kenya-nigeria-up-big/

Boom Town Baby: African stock markets see big gains; Ghana, Kenya, Nigeria up big

Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site._


----------



## MARKETWINNER (26 May 2013)

I saw following link about frontier market funds.

http://www.ftadviser.com/2013/05/24...m-inflows-YXd46tW2e3lHpFIb8IvPGN/article.html

Mark Mobius Frontier Markets funds to stem inflows
Franklin Templeton’s Frontier Markets funds will close to new investors from June 28 after a recent surge of inflows.

Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (31 May 2013)

_Two of the best performing frontier stock markets was that of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Kuwait. 

One of the recent stars of the Frontier markets: the Philippines. It stock market has risen from 5,860 to 7,070 in this year alone, a rise of 20%. Since last April, it has risen 35%.

After strong rally in the Philippine market, it is   having some pull back now. 

At the moment we can see some uptrend in Asian frontier markets such as Sri-Lanka and Vietnam. 

Bangladesh also has added to frontier market list. Every year we can see few bull markets in Frontier world. It is time to study to identity frontier bull markets in 2013 and 2014.  

http://www.whatinvestment.co.uk/fin...-frontier-markets-bets-leading-investor.thtml

2013 will be the breakout year for frontier markets_

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site


----------



## MARKETWINNER (8 June 2013)

_When other market tumbles Vietnam frontier market had the biggest increase in Asia, at a one-week high of 520.9. Just like Philippine market there can be volatility and pull back even in Vietnam market during next one year. We may see few bull markets in Asia, East Europe and Africa just like Vietnam in the coming months and years. We can see foreign inflows in some Asian frontier markets now.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-05/vietnam-eyes-foreign-investors-to-expand-stock-market.html

Vietnam Eyes Foreign Investors to Expand Stock Market

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site._


----------



## MARKETWINNER (23 June 2013)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323300004578557753529160058.html

Emerging Markets Without the Pain


----------



## MARKETWINNER (30 June 2013)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-18/etf-money-blazes-a-trail-into-new-frontiers-.html

ETF Money Blazes a Trail Into New Frontiers


----------



## MARKETWINNER (20 July 2013)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=10900764

Far-flung frontier markets lure more investors


----------



## TraderTactics (21 July 2013)

MARKETWINNER said:


> _Two of the best performing frontier stock markets was that of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Kuwait.
> 
> One of the recent stars of the Frontier markets: the Philippines. It stock market has risen from 5,860 to 7,070 in this year alone, a rise of 20%. Since last April, it has risen 35%.
> 
> ...




As a trader who directly invests in the Philippine market, I could say that the Philippine market is indeed resilient.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (1 August 2013)

http://tribune.com.pk/story/584775/...y-keeps-kse-hovering-above-23300-point-level/

Market watch: Volatility keeps KSE hovering above 23,300-point level

http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-111223-KSE—the-best-performing-market-in-the-world

KSE””the best performing market in the world


----------



## MARKETWINNER (13 August 2013)

http://in.reuters.com/article/2013/08/13/india-economy-highlights-rupee-idINDEE97B0G420130813

India unveils new steps to prop up troubled rupee


----------



## MARKETWINNER (17 August 2013)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...o-buy-emerging-market-debt-after-selloff.html

Pimco Says Now Is Time to Buy Emerging Market Debt After Selloff


----------



## MARKETWINNER (19 August 2013)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...-says-emerging-market-warnings-misplaced.html

Biggest Shipping Line Says Emerging Market Warnings Misplaced


----------



## MARKETWINNER (22 August 2013)

http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetel...ets-etf-resisted-the-emerging-markets-exodus/

Why a frontier markets ETF resisted the emerging markets exodus


----------



## MARKETWINNER (30 August 2013)

As I said before I believe in the short run we will see market volatility, pull back and correction in over valued markets, sectors and commodities in all types of markets such as developed, emerging and frontier markets. We saw strong bull markets in some markets including some frontier markets during last two years and they are having pull backs and correction now. Recently we saw not only sell off in stocks but also sell off in currencies and bonds. Within short period some funds can flow one country to another country and can return again. For examples if I am correct afters sell off in bonds in Australia recently some inflows returned to bond in Australia. 

Now we should not forget some funds, investors and hedge funds have mountain of money after selling currencies, stocks, bonds and gold. I believe they will wait until they think this is the time to ambush the market. Where will this money go next? Definitely they will eye some of the greatest investment opportunities globally. There are some other specialized funds and investors that they like emerging and frontier markets due to their experience and knowledge in the region. Then there are some funds in emerging and pre emerging markets want to invest in developed markets and funds in developed markets want to invest in frontier and emerging world. What does it means?  We will have opportunities in everywhere. They will park this money in some assets sooner than later.

As I said before it is time to identify next most bullish markets, sectors, commodities and currencies before others. We did not see 10% correction in some markets. I believe at least it is time to think about great rotation. New development in currency market, commodity market and other factors will benefits some sectors and companies globally in the coming quarters.  

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions


----------



## MARKETWINNER (10 November 2013)

Few months back speculation on tapering made panic among market players globally. There were heavy foreign sales as well. Emerging market currencies, gold and stocks had big sell off. This situation created great opportunity for some players. Later markets and currencies rebounded strongly including Indian rupee and their market. We are seeing speculation on tapering again. As a result of this emerging markets and currencies are having some weakness during last week. This may be another opportunity for intelligible players. At least there may be sector hunting opportunities.

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (27 December 2013)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013...onia-at-a-outlook-stabl-idUSFit68025120131212

Fitch Affirms Estonia at 'A+'; Outlook Stable

http://blogs.ft.com/beyond-brics/2013/12/24/hello-2014-ems-still-have-room-to-boom/#!
Hello 2014: EMs still have room to boom

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked sites.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (29 December 2013)

Following are latest development in South Asian emerging and frontier stock markets:

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/12/27/markets-srilanka-idUKL3N0K60XU20131227

Sri Lankan rupee trades steady; stocks up

http://in.reuters.com/article/2013/12/27/markets-srilanka-stocks-close-idINL3N0K61LR20131227

Sri Lankan stocks at over 7-week high, propped up by conglomerates

http://www.equitymaster.com/tm/tm.asp?date=12/27/2013&title=Positive-close-for-the-Indian-indices

Positive close for the Indian indices

http://tribune.com.pk/story/651525/market-watch-stocks-end-week-with-low-trading-volumes/

Market watch: Stocks end week with low trading volumes

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked sites.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (7 January 2014)

Some more links on Emerging and frontier world.

http://www.bloomberg.com/video/asia...tive-citi-s-woods-pCBGbAktRN~apjsOHLe0gA.html

Asia's Outlook for 2014 Is Positive: Citi's Woods

http://www.uncommonwisdomdaily.com/just-how-hot-are-frontier-markets-ask-goldman-templeton-17688

Just How Hot are Frontier Markets? Ask Goldman, Templeton

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked sites.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (26 January 2014)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/101352982

Exotic markets few talk about, but probably should

Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (4 February 2014)

The IMF expects Mongolia to be the fastest-growing economy in the world over the next decade.

We can see some funds are flowing into frontier markets such as Sri-Lanka, Qatar, Nigeria and Bangladesh. Pakistan market became one of the best markets in the world in 2013 and still it has a leg. Vietnam and UAE market too did well in 2013. On the other hand we didn't see any meaningful rally in both Sri-Lankan and Bangladesh markets in 2013 except in few selected stocks. One positive factor in Sri-Lankan market is their interest rates are falling. As a result of this their stocks are more attractive than bonds and treasury bills now. Still I am learning about some markets. 

According to following link Milford Fund is more excited about Frontier markets. It is very interesting.

http://www.odt.co.nz/news/business/290186/frontier-markets-gathering-pace

Frontier markets gathering pace

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (8 February 2014)

Where can we expect bull market in 2014 and 2015?  

Finally could we expect bull market in Bangladesh after under-performing other markets in Asia Pacific region in 2012 and 2013?

http://www.dsebd.org/index.php

Could we expect bull market in Sri-Lanka too in 2014 and 2015?

http://www.ft.lk/2014/02/07/2014-turning-point-for-lankas-equity-market-michael-preiss/

2014 turning point for Lanka’s equity market: Michael Preiss

What about Estonia?

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...-affirmed-by-s-p-on-gdp-outlook-finances.html

Estonia’s Credit Rating Affirmed by S&P on GDP Outlook, Finances

What about Indian market testing all time high again?

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304137304579291821969478830

Indian Stock Market Set to Climb in 2014

What about Pakistan? Will it repeat the bull into 2014?

Will Philippine market test their all time high again? Will it repeat the bull into 2014?

http://www.interaksyon.com/business...000-mark-after-wall-st--gains-bsp-holds-rates

PH stock market returns above 6,000-mark after Wall St. Gains, BSP holds rates

Mark Mobius experienced investor is also bullish on some emerging and frontier markets.

Have a nice day!

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked sites


----------



## MARKETWINNER (31 May 2014)

Dubai was one of the world's best-performing markets. The UAE and Qatar are now trading at a 40 percent premium to emerging markets in general, compared with a 50 percent discount a couple of years ago. Foreign investors have already started to decrease their exposure to these overvalued markets. Inflows appear to be continuing in the other frontier markets now. Indian market too could have correction during next 18 months or so. Bull markets are moving one place to another gradually. Similarly market corrections are moving from one place to another. Still there are opportunities in undervalued global markets and markets which are trading discounts to overvalued markets.

http://blogs.wsj.com/frontiers/2014...-as-china-clashes-spooked-domestic-investors/

Vietnamese Stocks Dived as China Clashes Spooked Domestic Investors

http://www.arabtimesonline.com/News...l-runs-may-end-with-MSCI-upgrade/Default.aspx

AE & Qatar Bull Runs May End With MSCI UpgradeForeigners Already Cutting Dubai Exposure: Data

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked sites. Please do your own research.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (3 July 2014)

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/2bfd1442-006d-11e4-9a62-00144feab7de.html#axzz36Lk8L7Nx

Look for value trades in emerging markets

http://www.investmentweek.co.uk/inv...8/t-rowe-price-launches-frontier-markets-fund

T. Rowe Price launches frontier markets fund


----------

